# Dovetail drawer manufacturer



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a relatively inexpensive place to order dovetailed drawer boxes from? I'd do it myself on this job, but we ran out of time and can't push the next job any more. And to make it worse my back up drawer builder just had a heart attack and is in the hospital. I really just don't want to work really late the next few days if possible. I guess I'm getting lazy...


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Try DBS (Drawer Box Specialties).


http://design.dbsdrawers.com/index.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are out of time, and can't find a supplier, just make rabbeted drawers. That would be fast, easy to do, and makes for a strong drawer.


----------

